# South Pass / Port Eads



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anybody know the condition of South Pass and the progress, if any, at Port Eads?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

There is a thread on the hull truth that is on this subject. There has not been any updates since March. I am interested in this as well.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

My brother was in Venice about a month ago and said some charter captains told him that they don't use south pass because it is becoming shallow. I think the last report i heard on Port Eads was they were hoping for June(but that has been several months ago). you could also pm a some of the captains on here out of Venice they should be able to give some info on the two....


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. From what I can tell, there is no marked channel through South Pass anymore, but there is a channel if you know how to follow it. I'm only concerned about that if it is impeding progress on the marina though as all I really want to be able to do is come in for fuel and ice.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

South pass is fine. Came through it yesterday. Not marked. Port eads is still under construction and is not open for business


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks. Any ideas on a timeframe for being able to get fuel there?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I was told August


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

depends on what kind of boat I was told by a buddy in Venice that he would stay clear of south pass if possible.


----------

